# why FreeBSD team do not make FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1.iso



## mfaridi (Jan 7, 2010)

why FreeBSD team do not make something like this 

```
8.0-RELEASE-p1.iso
```
after each bug fix or security fix and put DVD or CD on net , and other user download it and use it and do not have to make patch , make stable version ?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 7, 2010)

For such a small change? Besides you can do it yourself!


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe some user can not make patch or dose not have information about patch and fix security.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 7, 2010)

In unix land... there is always a solution. e.g Search and find


----------



## danger@ (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe one of the reasons now is that you can install 8.0-R and have it upgraded to the latest known patch level using binary updates with freebsd-update(8), which takes only a few minutes to complete.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 7, 2010)

FYI:

```
$ uname -rp
8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
$
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> dose not have information about patch and fix security.



No information? There's a whole chapter dedicated to updating in the handbook.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 7, 2010)

Every FreeBSD release includes an ISO of DVD % CD for convenience purposes. Most of the times I used to install FreeBSD I would only carry the boot_only image with me and continue from there over the Internet.


----------



## vigol (Jan 8, 2010)

*Installation Media: *
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
:e I love CVS/SVN

```
% uname -rp
8.0-RELEASE-p1 i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2010)

A release CD or DVD also contains quite some ports/packages. For a new release these ports/packages need to be build. If they created a new RELEASE cd/dvd for every patch this would also mean a ports freeze for a while. Not really what you want.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/committers-guide/ports.html#AEN1459


----------

